# Existing Customers Want "Free Ride Credits". How Can They Do This?



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Many existing Lyft customers didn't become Lyft customers due to any promotions. They just signed up because they needed a ride, or whatever. How can an existing customer start over as a new customer in order to use the "Free Ride" promotion?

I get asked this from time to time, but since I'm not a Lyft customer, I have no idea how involved and/or thorough the sign-up process is. Thanks in advance.

-Allen


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I guess they could technically create a new account.

They could also just do what everyone else does and pester friends and spam online forums and comment sections with their Lyft referral code for their existing account and get a free ride every time a new customer uses their code to sign up.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

So I thought as long as they've never used a new promo they could add it later. Does that not work?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Once they've requested a ride, none of my newbies can use a Lyft promo. It has never worked. Supposedly, it must be BEFORE they request their first ride.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh wow. That sucks. At least Uber lets them. Though Uber's referral bonus sucks balls.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't been able to get an Uber one to work either. I've only had one first-time rider on Uber, before I started the ride, I had them put in the code and it was rejected. They did write a 5-star comment about their first time on Uber.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah I give my Uber one out all the time at the airport when finding out first time users. Have done like 10 so far this month. It has always worked as long as they haven't used a new promo before. A few times someone will claim they never had a promo before, and when attempting it actually says they have had a promo already. But no new people yet at least where it wouldn't.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know. The only time I had a newbie rider (they didn't know how anything worked), it wouldn't work. I even entered the code in for them because they were entirely clueless. The funny things is they were one of my best rides. They were ready to go and waving their hands frantically to get my attention when I got close. It was an apartment complex and their pin was dead on and they were ready to go. Can you believe that!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BIG THANKS to everyone who replied to my question. The Lyft "Promotions" page is not clearly written.
See:* https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214216977-Refer-New-Passengers-and-Get-Rewarded*

*For Instance:* "Please note that if a passenger has already requested you as their driver, it's too late for them to enter your code. Only new passengers (those who haven't requested a ride) are able to redeem referral codes."

Are they saying that if a new passenger requested someone else as their driver, your referral code will work? Someone at Lyft had a brain freeze when they wrote that rule.

Also, I see in the small-print disclaimers at the bottom of the Lyft webpage that: "Referral and Bonus Credits are only good for 14 days." and, "The Passenger Credit varies by city.". So this means that it's best for prospective riders to not sign up and enter your referrer code until they're ready to take their first Lyft ride. And, you really can't tell them if their "Free Ride" will be worth $xx dollars, because it varies by city. Very open-ended..

If you Google "Lyft Promotions", you'll see all kinds of whacky numbers. This site guarantees new riders a $50 ride-credit. http://couponfollow.com/site/lyft.com For Drivers, I'm now seeing that we get $10 per passenger referral. The $20 was better, but since Lyft is cutting everything else, it follows that they would cut our passenger referral bonus by 50%.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The phone number determines whether the system recognizes them as new user or not. Only new users can get a free ride credit unless you find a code sponsored by a company like Verizon did last Thanksgiving when they gave everyone a free $20 ride, new or not.


----------



## Hotdealscom (Jun 6, 2018)

It seems $11 OFF first ride for new customers at Lyft


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you can turn our app off drive them for free. lmao i know that will never happen. well unless your single shes 18 . smiles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They can complain about every third ride and check all of the checkboxes. Gr*yft* will give them a free ride.


----------

